# Beginner needs help



## dbull (19 Dec 2012)

Hi,
I recently bought a charnwood 715 bandsaw but am having trouble cutting curves and bends, do i need to get a special blade, I have seen clips on you tube where people cut bends and shapes similar machines to mine, or do I need to adjust tension etc ??


----------



## Jacob (19 Dec 2012)

You probably need a narrower blade and/or one with fewer teeth. Fewer teeth tend to have a wider cut and turn corners better. Tension won't make any difference as long as it is tight enough.
What is the size and spec of the blade you are using and what are you cutting?


----------



## DUNK_WALES (19 Dec 2012)

As Jacob says are probably the main causes but also when your cutting don't force your timber allow the blade to do the cutting


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Dec 2012)

Wide blades are for straight cuts, narrow blades are for tighter bends. Think of a double-decker bus turning a corner versus a motor-bike. As for the number of teeth, you should have 3 teeth in the workpiece, at least. SO if you are ripping notionally 1" stock you should have 3 or 4 TPI. If you are cutting 1/4" ply, you need 12 TPI. Yes that does mean you have to change the blade. If you have too many TPI they get clogged and the blade stops cutting, or the blade gets shove off line or both.
A bandsaw is a great machine. Very versatile and it can be accurate, But you do need the right blade and it must be properly set up..
Just about everyone on here, including me, recommends Tuffsaw blades from Ian John.


----------



## dbull (27 Dec 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding to your comments, Thanks very much for the advice, I think I need to get a new blade as the one I have is half inch and 6 teeth per inch, Thanks again,
Dave


----------

